# 2004 Silver Gray 330ci - pics and first impressions



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

We'll it's been a 5 days since I picked up my 330ci, and I thought I would post some pics along with first impressions. The only option I ordered on my car was the m-sport package, which is very much like the ZHP without the performance upgrades (unfortunately) and less the alcantara steering wheel (thankfully).

As far as styling goes, I think the m-sport package dramatically upgrades the exterior styling of the car. The facelift seems to mate very well with the m-technic II package. I'm very happy with the alcantara interior and black cube trim. I have yet to see a picture that does justice to the interior.

As for the color - silver gray is far and away my favorite 3-series color. It looks very much like sterling silver in the right light - and I think it is a substantial upgrade over steel gray. I also have to agree with a point that chaos made in an earlier post that from the pictures I have seen, silver gray seems to look better on coupes.

As far as driving dynamics goes, I'm certainly not an expert on the subject but I'll give you my novice opinions. The power is great, and I tend to find it more useful in the 80-140km/h range than the 0-100km/h range. The six speed short shifter is fantastic (my brother has a 325xi, and I found the throws too long on his car), and the sixth gear is so useful when cruising at high speeds. The clutch travel is definitely too long - I think I'll have to do something about that at some point. The sport II suspension is a little harsh, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

beautiful car, my man. Can't wait for mine (tomorrow or tuesday)!!!


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah, still beautiful, art.

Congrats!

Thanks so much for posting pics.


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

That's one beautiful car. I think if those options were available here in the US, then I might have ordered a 330Ci over the 330i with ZHP. Oh well, that's BMW NA for you. Anyway, congratulations. I do like that color on the coupe. It looks real similar to the M3 CSL pics I've seen. :thumbup:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Congrats again, Art. Your initial comments about the suspension confirm my suspicions. My driving style is probably just not aggressive enough to make the benefits of the sport suspension II outweigh the drawbacks.

As for the styling, I would be the first to admit that your car looks great. The more "bluff" shapes of the aero package are very attractive. I still think the standard styling has its own elegant appeal, though, and I think I will prefer the bright chrome side window trim over your shadow line trim. Since none of us has yet seen a standard facelifted coupe "in the flesh", it's hard to know for sure. Also, the M-tech front bumper's more "jut-jawed" profile may result in more teeth-gnashing "groundings" on inclined driveways, parking curbs, etc. I'm not knocking your decision, just pointing out items of possible concern for others facing a similar choice.

In any case, the color looks terrific, as I suspected it would. I will try to be as diligent as you about posting pics/impressions when my car arrives. In the meantime, I hope you won't mind if I reproduce a couple of previously-posted pics of the standard styling for comparison, albeit in Titanium Silver.

Front


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Rear (note diesel exhaust on 330Cd)


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

BTW, I notice that your car doesn't have a center rear headrest, as some have suspected might be standard on 2004s. Did you remove it?


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

GaryB said:


> *BTW, I notice that your car doesn't have a center rear headrest, as some have suspected might be standard on 2004s. Did you remove it? *


Good eye! I didn't remove it, and never really noticed I didn't have one. I guess I should probably look into this. I'm curious as to why mine didn't come with it, although I don't think I would actually want it.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

artvandelay said:


> *Good eye! I didn't remove it, and never really noticed I didn't have one. I guess I should probably look into this. I'm curious as to why mine didn't come with it, although I don't think I would actually want it. *


Me, neither. I'd just as soon they made the car a true 4-seater, like my Acura, with two contoured rear buckets separated by a rear console/storage area.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Wah said:


> *beautiful car, my man. Can't wait for mine (tomorrow or tuesday)!!! *


It looks like you're going to be the first with a standard-styling 2004 coupe, although on searching through some of your recent posts, you've been pretty cagey about revealing your color choice and/or options. I'm expecting *lots of pics*, my friend. Lots of pics!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

nice car!

are they using blk window trims now for cis?
raja


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

LIL RAJA said:


> *nice car!
> 
> are they using blk window trims now for cis?
> raja *


That's the "high-gloss shadow line" trim that comes with artvandelay's M Sport package (Canada) and also on the U.S. ZHP package for sedans. Standard trim is still chrome.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

LIL RAJA said:


> *nice car!
> 
> are they using blk window trims now for cis?
> raja *


M sport comes with shadowline


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

ahhh u canadians.

hahhah. the performance pkg does that have the alcanta interior and steering wheel 2?

thanks1

Raja


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

M Sport package does have cloth/alcantara interior but regular leather-wrapped M steering wheel. Why don't you read art's post at the top of this thread before asking redundant questions? :tsk:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

artvandelay said:


> *The only option I ordered on my car was the m-sport package, which is very much like the ZHP without the performance upgrades (unfortunately) and less the alcantara steering wheel (thankfully).*


Also no red needles on the speedo/tach.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Looking good, art :thumbup: 

With regards to sport II suspension, is it essentially the same setup as the one that comes with ZHP in the U.S? Anyone know? :dunno:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

I have assumed so, but I must admit I don't know for certain. :dunno:


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

My guess would be 'yes' as well, but I don't have any official confirmation. They even threw in the ZHP's short-shifter for the 2004, which wasn't available in previous years.

Capitalist, I'm not sure if the pics of the 2004 silver gray 330ci with the msport package from the Toronto autoshow were taken by you, but I'm pretty sure you posted them. It was those pics that pushed me over the edge on the msport package - so thanks (or should I say I'll be sending you a bill for $5200!).


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

artvandelay said:


> *My guess would be 'yes' as well, but I don't have any official confirmation. They even threw in the ZHP's short-shifter for the 2004, which wasn't available in previous years.
> 
> Capitalist, I'm not sure if the pics of the 2004 silver gray 330ci with the msport package from the Toronto autoshow were taken by you, but I'm pretty sure you posted them. It was those pics that pushed me over the edge on the msport package - so thanks (or should I say I'll be sending you a bill for $5200!). *


Yes, that picture was taken by me using my friend's camera...so I guess you can thank both of us . I agree that the m-technic front works very well with the redesigned fascia. Standing next to a mystic blue 325cic at the autoshow, that m-sport coupe looked MUCH more aggressive (sorry GaryB).

P.S. Just out of curiosity, do you happen to live in the Thornhill/Richmond Hill area (judging by the look of the neighborhood)?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Congrats. Looks good. Note to Dr Phil. See a proper M steering wheel.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Capitalist said:


> *that m-sport coupe looked MUCH more aggressive (sorry GaryB)*


Is that necessarily a good thing? :angel:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Gary,

If you're getting a 330Ci, aren't you going to get the same rims that are on Art's car and not the Style 119 rims in your sig? I thought 119 was for the 325's with the sport package. Correct me if I'm wrong. I was expecting 119's on my 325.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> *Gary,
> 
> If you're getting a 330Ci, aren't you going to get the same rims that are on Art's car and not the Style 119 rims in your sig? I thought 119 was for the 325's with the sport package. Correct me if I'm wrong. I was expecting 119's on my 325. *


The regular Sport package for Canadian 330Cis is the same as the Sport package for U.S. 325Cis, so yes, I will indeed be getting the Style 119 wheels shown in my sig, with symmetrical front/rear wheels/tires. Art's M Sport package comes standard with 17" 68M wheels (and wider rear wheels/tires), with optional 18" 135M wheels, the same ones you've been seeing on all the pics of ZHP 330is.

Clear as mud? 

Oh, and in case you're interested, the 325Ci Sport package still comes with good ol' Style 44s in Canada.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Great looking car - Silver Gray is a beautiful color.

I also have to say that your dealer's showroom looks pretty cool too. Looks like it must be an older brick building. Most of the dealerships here are in some brand new, clean enough to eat of the floor, techno looking modern art museum style, glass enclosed cube.

Anyway, congratulations on the new BMW!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I also have to say that your dealer's showroom looks pretty cool too. Looks like it must be an older brick building. Most of the dealerships here are in some brand new, clean enough to eat of the floor, techno looking modern art museum style, glass enclosed cube. *


That is actually a car storage building across the road from the dealership. They are actually building a new 6 storey modern building nearby to replace the current cramped location. But, it will be run by BMW directly, not the current owner of the dealership. It seems to be a trend for BMW to increasingly force dealers out of the picture. I don't know if that is true everywhere or not.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

very nice pics, artvandelay. Thanks.

Have you tried to play MP3 in the cd player? I posted this before:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=26758

Thanks!


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments, I've finally gotten out of work at a reasonable hour so I can reply to some of the questions.



Capitalist said:


> *P.S. Just out of curiosity, do you happen to live in the Thornhill/Richmond Hill area (judging by the look of the neighborhood)? *


Actually it's Oakville.



> Originally posted by yamato


*very nice pics, artvandelay. Thanks.

Have you tried to play MP3 in the cd player? I posted this before: 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sh...?threadid=26758*

Haven't tried it but I'll give it a try. But from the replies to that post, I think they mean mp3 player support through the aux input.


----------

